# July 2020 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Aug 5, 2020)

Best of luck to all of the entrants.  Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "I'm ready for my close-up" by @RVT1K






 2. "I have all my Geese in a row" by @Jeff15





 3. "Yesterdays Sunset" by @stapo49





 4. "#4 in NEOWISE comet photo" by @SquarePeg




 5. "Beautiful Eyes of a Gecko" by @Dean_Gretsch





 6. "IR River" by @RichardProtium





 7. "Untitled" by @zulu42





 8. "P-51" by @photoflyer





 9. "Jarquale - Actor Portrait" by @DanOstergren


----------



## Space Face (Aug 5, 2020)

Done.


----------

